# Tripple Tail



## G Duck (May 19, 2010)

Kept one today for the table. Gonna be good....


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (May 20, 2010)

Nice! Glad to see a good one.... Been looking for weeks and have only seen smaller ones. NIce job...


----------



## capt stan (May 20, 2010)

OH yea... Turkeys and tripple tail... your the man!


----------



## Robert 31320 (May 20, 2010)

Nice Fish, G Duck!!


.....and I like your signature too 


> "Lifes too short to fish with a dead Cricket"


----------



## Paymaster (May 20, 2010)

Nice one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## G Duck (May 20, 2010)

Thanks! 
Richie, This is what we saw the most of, probably what you are talking about. Never seen so many small ones.


----------



## KINGFISHER (May 20, 2010)

Very nice TT!


----------



## Nautical Son (May 20, 2010)

With any luck I'll have one in the boat before lunch....

NICE  TT


----------



## guitarwes (May 20, 2010)

mans that's a nice tripple!  glad to see someone is putting them in the cooler.  It's been a couple years since I caught one.


----------



## PaulD (May 20, 2010)

Small ones are probably immature males showing up first.......Just a guess


----------



## thendric (May 20, 2010)

These are from last summer.  We caught 5.  Mine is the smaller one.  The larger fish weighed in around 24 lbs.

Awesome fish to catch and eat.


----------



## oldenred (May 20, 2010)

nice fish boys, keep it up


----------



## Robert 31320 (May 20, 2010)

nice trips!


----------



## Inshore GA (May 20, 2010)

Nice TT gduck! Glad to see a GOOD KEEPER!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 20, 2010)

TGattis said:


> With any luck I'll have one in the boat before lunch....
> 
> NICE  TT





Get 'em Troy, that one whupped us Tuesday!!

Anybody know why they just lay on top the water like they do, I saw my first fishing with TGattis the other day.


----------



## thar31321 (May 20, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Get 'em Troy, that one whupped us Tuesday!!
> 
> Anybody know why they just lay on top the water like they do, I saw my first fishing with TGattis the other day.



They are kinda like you laying around waiting on somebody to feed you!


----------



## G Duck (May 20, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Get 'em Troy, that one whupped us Tuesday!!
> 
> Anybody know why they just lay on top the water like they do, I saw my first fishing with TGattis the other day.



Feeding


----------



## G Duck (May 20, 2010)

Pamesan encrusted TT with Salsa and sour cream


----------



## milltown (May 20, 2010)

Now that looks good.


----------



## mauser64 (May 20, 2010)

Beauties! Are they around the northern part of the coast yet, ie Savannah/hiltonhead area?


----------



## KINGFISHER (May 21, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Get 'em Troy, that one whupped us Tuesday!!
> 
> Anybody know why they just lay on top the water like they do, I saw my first fishing with TGattis the other day.



Most agree that they lie on top of the water to imitate flotsam or other debris which in turn attracts baitfish and shrimp who mistake them for shelter. Then of course, the shelter eats them


----------



## jamrens (May 21, 2010)

here is something that no one understands about the tt there has been zero i mean zero research done on this fish no one knows what age it reaches sexual maturity, no one knows the life expectancy of this fish...Im all about eating some fish but i cant bring myelf to eat something that there is not enough research on..

WHit


----------



## G Duck (May 21, 2010)

I understand it.They are and have been for a couple of seasons , maybe more researching TT  The DNR is out there most of the time catching and counting the fish. They only kill certain fish in particular slot limits. The head of the fish above is in the freezer, and will be dropped off  to them so they can extract the earbone. There is an ongoing tagging program. As far as I know there is no conclusive conclusions on why the fish show up in our fishery. (Someone correct me if im wrong). As long as there is a legal limit on the fish, I will keep and eat fish. Believe me, if there is a shortage or endangerment, the DNR will be the first to decrease or eliminate the limit.  I would not be oposed to a slot limit like reds. Letting the big females live longer.


----------



## CUOffshore (May 21, 2010)

I can tell you this...  they have got to be one of the best eating fish out there.  Over the years, I've stumbled across a lot of fish that were stupid enough to let me catch them and the tripletail is by far the best eating of them all  (comparable to dolphin and/or grouper).  They are probably the second dumbest fish out there (kings being #1) because even I can catch them.

These two (from last summer) were filleted, cut into fingers, coated with olive oil, dusted with Zattarain's, and dropped into hot peanut oil for a few minutes and the whole neighborhood ate them.  Only time we had NO leftovers...







I'm glad they're back and I'll be out there this weekend after them.

-Dave


----------



## G Duck (May 21, 2010)

Dave, you are right, they are by far my favorite fish for the table. 
I would choose them over anything that swims offshore., with maybe trigger fish a close second.


----------



## G Duck (May 22, 2010)

Only got one today, was too rough for what we were in.
10.2#


----------



## capt stan (May 22, 2010)

Nice man!


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (May 23, 2010)

G Duck said:


> I understand it.They are and have been for a couple of seasons , maybe more researching TT  The DNR is out there most of the time catching and counting the fish. They only kill certain fish in particular slot limits. The head of the fish above is in the freezer, and will be dropped off  to them so they can extract the earbone. There is an ongoing tagging program. As far as I know there is no conclusive conclusions on why the fish show up in our fishery. (Someone correct me if im wrong). As long as there is a legal limit on the fish, I will keep and eat fish. Believe me, if there is a shortage or endangerment, the DNR will be the first to decrease or eliminate the limit.  I would not be oposed to a slot limit like reds. Letting the big females live longer.



We had 11 boats out Friday tagging & releasing short fish and handing over keepers to CRD for research. They gave the angler the fillets of the keepers once they gathered data.

Conditions were rough but we (my boat) saw 9 fish total and did manage to tag a few fish. We saw one really nice fish but it was dead into the wind & when my partner tried to launch the prawn, the bait shops are selling as bait, the wind pretty much blew it back in his face.

Good work G Duck! Looks tasty!


----------



## G Duck (May 23, 2010)

Thanks MD, Where have you been getting bait? I have only been out twice, but the bait was awsome. Almost hated to throw it at a fish!


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (May 23, 2010)

Don't get me wrong! We boiled the leftovers and they were delicious!

They just weighed about 1/4 pound a piece. 

I guess for tripletail it wouldn't matter as much but I think they were intimidating the trout yesterday! We had one peanut out of 2 quarts and it caught a nice trout.

One guy in our group caught 4 tripletail, and won a 45 qt. Yeti BTW, and he told me he was de-heading and peeling his shrimp and went 4 for 4.

I don't want to name a bait shop. I bought at two different ones this weekend. They are just selling what they get. No slam on them.


----------



## G Duck (May 23, 2010)

I got bait from both Jones and Bennets, and both had good bait


----------



## ugakbk (May 24, 2010)

One of my best friends is in grad school for Fisheries at UGA, doing his thesis research in conjunction with the CRD on tripletail.  He was out all summer long catching, drawing data, etc out of Brunswick.  This link shows some pictures of him and others, as well as a little info on the project.
http://www.sportfishingmag.com/gallery/Tripletail-on-Top/1


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (May 24, 2010)

ugakbk said:


> One of my best friends is in grad school for Fisheries at UGA, doing his thesis research in conjunction with the CRD on tripletail.  He was out all summer long catching, drawing data, etc out of Brunswick.  This link shows some pictures of him and others, as well as a little info on the project.
> http://www.sportfishingmag.com/gallery/Tripletail-on-Top/1



I had the pleasure of meeting Russell this past weekend.

Good man.


----------



## ugakbk (May 25, 2010)

I have been great friends with him for over 12 years.  He is a good man, and is as passionate about fishing.fish.etc as you could want.


----------



## G Duck (May 25, 2010)

Kyle, thanks, got an email from him today.


----------



## Full Bore (May 26, 2010)

Captain G Duck,
How do you typically prepare your triggerfish?


----------



## G Duck (May 26, 2010)

I cook them like you cook your wild turkeys.


----------



## ugakbk (May 27, 2010)

Glad to hear he got back to you...and tripletail is a GREAT eating fish, I need to catch some and put em on the table sometime soon.


----------



## HuntNTails (May 29, 2010)

Nice trippletail. Still waiting to catch one of those.


----------



## Gahoozle TJ (Jun 1, 2010)

Saw a LOT of triple tail today but they were mostly small. I saw maybe on or two big ones and they were super spooky.


----------



## Southern_Buck (Jun 2, 2010)

Nice fish! I havent been fishing saltwater to long only about the past year mabey a little longer how do you go about fishing for the TT


----------



## G Duck (Jun 3, 2010)

Sight cast off the beaches around here.


----------



## Potlicker60 (Jun 6, 2010)

I know both ugakbk as well as tt research Russell.  Both are ugly.  One looks like a big silver mullet, the other like a stepped on cat and neither can fish on my level.  Russell's research project is very in depth, very interesting, and could be conducted by no person more passionate about fish and the sport of fishing. The results from the compiled data of the two year study should be very valuable to the conservation of a great Atlantic species.


----------

